# RHEL 6 / CentOS6 Mausunterstützung in HyperV



## Diablo82 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hat das schonmal irgendwer hinbekommen?

Ich habe RHEL 6.1 mit den Integration Services 3.1 installiert.
Es läuft soweit alles, nur die Maus funktioniert nicht.


----------

